# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  О применении APS

## gorill

Всем привет! Такой вопрос: установив утилиту APS, можно ли, с точки зрения защиты от вторжений, обойтись простым файерволлом (вроде Ashampoo), не имеющим "наворотов",поскольку допвозможности файерволлов часто конфликтуют с антивирусниками? И не получится ли при работе APS  одной огромной дыры, поскольку имеется масса открытых  портов (AVZ просто из себя выходит при сканировании системы :Smiley:  ) 
Спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## zerocorporated

http://www.z-oleg.com/secur/aps/faq.php

1 вопрос.

*Добавлено через 58 секунд*

Можно и простым обойтись.

----------


## ShaleR

Здраствуйте,
Не смог запустить программу APS.
Вернее запускаеться, вися в трее, но процесс aps.exe зависает, при этом в диспетчере полная нагрузка на 1 ядро, пару раз при принудительном завершении процесса подвисал explorer.exe.
Помогите советом, ибо соотв. топик по утилите не нашел.
Пользовал портативную версию.
WinXPsp2

----------


## NRA

1. с помощью APS можно проверять/контролировать фаерволл в качестве приманки (если в фаере запретить коннект АПС, а он есть, то что это за фаер???)
Так можно и найти "дыру" (фаера/правил), только не забудь настроить соответсвенно эмуляцию сервизов АПС

2. Не знаю что за глюк:
-антивирус есть? а вирусы?
-фаер? что за правила на АПС?

----------


## ShaleR

Свежеустановленный KAV v.8.0.0.454 из дистра KIS2009, пробная активированная версия.
Вирусов визуально и в процессе юзанья не наблюдаеться, инсталлировал исключительно из-за подхода "подозрительно все гладко и без проблем"  :Wink: 
Стена на данном этапе отсутствует, своих настроек и правил для APS нет по причине описанной в моем первом посте, имееться в виду первый запуск утилиты.
Единственно в системе давненько присутствует глюк с пресловутой [Инструкция по адресу {такой-то} обратилась к памяти по адресу {такой-то}. Память не может быть "read"] от которой не могу никак избавиться для некоторый приложений. С активно-припысываемой "проблемой DEP" знаком, но это скорее уже оффтоп в данной ветке.

----------


## NRA

*ShaleR*, ну как, за 5 дней что-то поменялось?



> Инструкция по адресу {такой-то} обратилась к памяти по адресу {такой-то}. Память не может быть "read"


DEP только для основных служб?
явно конфликт софта: либо наши (KAV+), либо враги (*.*)
В Каспере можно заносить процессы в доверенные? Можно дебугером глянуть что висит по адресу {такой-то} или методом исключения, но это эффект спецсофта или некорректная исталяшка




> стопроцентная нагрузка на 1 ядро


У тебя двуядерка? Попробуй настроить в Диспетчере задач> "Задать соответствие..." (Cpu affinity)



> Стена на данном этапе отсутствует


А хотя бы встоенный брэндмауэр? Для эксперимента оставили XP SP 1 Pro без фаервола - через 7 минут появилось системное предупреждение "Завершение работы системы", отменяем через shutdown -a, всё нормально - через 20 минут BSOD. Как ожидалось.
ServicePack'и закрывают дыры М$софта, а фаервол - дыры Инета.

Так что у тебя либо с демо-КАВом идёт обрезок или что-то осталось после предыдущего  :Wink: 

В общем, при верном подходе APS поможет, но любой инструмент можно использовать в разных целях

----------

